# FMC Europe 2017



## ronaldm (Nov 11, 2016)

It's there!

http://fmce.cubecomps.com/2017

April 1, 2017
17 locations in 14 countries
Mo3 Format


Let's see if I can get a mean this year, after DNF'ing the last attempt last year :/


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 11, 2016)

April fools?


----------

